# Kirby Tilt 'n' Tumble working on an emulator?



## Goofy Time (Apr 23, 2007)

Is there an IPS patch that allows the game to be played off an emulator? Like the Solar Patch fix in the Boktai games, or the motion movements in the Wario and Yoshi games.

I haven't been able to find one..:/


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 23, 2007)

I've never seen a patch for it, only way I could play it before actually buying it was through Visual Boy.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 23, 2007)

Both VBA and KiGB (which is superior for GBC/GB) have a "motion sensor" option that works with Kirby. By default it's set to the numpad arrows in both emulators.


----------



## Goofy Time (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh wow it does.

Thanks for that dood. I wouldn't have known.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 23, 2007)

That's really one to play off the real cartridge. I loved that game so much when it first came out I 100%'d it with joy.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> That's really one to play off the real cartridge. I loved that game so much when it first came out I 100%'d it with joy.


I agree with that, but only on a GBC! GBA (original) kinda feels a bit off when playing it.


----------

